# Pig keeps shaking head



## xotatiannaxo (Dec 8, 2011)

We got 3 pigs a few weeks ago, and one of the pigs shakes her head a lot.  We thought ear mights so we treated her when we first got her and did it a few more times after that.  The guy we got them from said that he took her to a vet and that he said that she had built up fluid in her ears and thats why she shakes it.  Not sure what we should do at this point.  Any deal with a young pig who has this issue?  She is about 17 weeks now.  She eats, and is getting bigger but just shakes her head


----------

